# Slingshotforum Online Tournament - Entries - May 2012



## Hrawk

Post your entries here for May 2012. Be sure to include your video and state what division the entry is for.

*Rules have been updated and clarified. Check them out here before you enter.*

*Current Entries and Scores:*

*NOVICE*
Richblades - 4
*All Buns Glazing - 5 - Winner, Novice Class*
Jodi (Mrs. MJ) - 4
*BEGINNER*
Jodi - 25pts
Richblades - 45pts
BoKennedy - 55pts
*Intermediate*
LGD - 40pts
Catburn - 70pts
Kipken - 60pts
*EXPERT*
Pop Shot (and John Rambo) - 95

*PRO*
M_J - 90pts
Rayshot - 100pts
Kenny Cannon - 100pts
Philly - 100pts
Peresh - 85pts
Flatband - 70pts
CVArcher - 60pts

*Open*
Beanflip - 10pts
MJ - 12pts
Pop Shot - 15pts
Bullseye Ben - 10pts
Catburn -12pts
LGD - 9pts
Rayshot - 16pts


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

i got 3 points on the paper. not gonna post a video as its already been beaten







novice.


----------



## M.J

Ryan Wigglesworth said:


> I am in, editing this post for my entry asap.... wish me luck lol


Great! Hang on until the 15th, though.
Thanks to Hrawk for setting this up! Let's get a big turnout and start the tournament off right


----------



## richblades

Ok guys and gals here is my entry for the novice level round one.
The wife di a pretty good job of video work, I think I see an osacar coming.
tape measure was rough to see but it is 33 feet.
Results of first try, 4 out of five at full sheet of A4 paper.
If ya need me to do anything else for the entry, just holler.


----------



## M.J

richblades said:


> Ok guys and gals here is my entry for the novice level round one.
> The wife di a pretty good job of video work, I think I see an osacar coming.
> tape measure was rough to see but it is 33 feet.
> Results of first try, 4 out of five at full sheet of A4 paper.
> If ya need me to do anything else for the entry, just holler.


A little early but we'll take it








Good shooting and thanks for entering!


----------



## M.J

Here's my entry for the Pro division.





I know 90pts is beatable in this class but I wanted to get the ball rolling. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hrawk

MJ, you must have not turned off scaling. The bull is exactly 50mm (2") if printed 1:1.


----------



## M.J

Could be
I'll check it out.


----------



## Charles

I printed mine with no scaling. The 20 point ring is 2 inches. That black dot in the middle is about 3/8 of an inch.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

My Entry for May, Pro division I guess since I can't say I always expect 4 or 5 bulls. SCORE; 100

Ok, one confession the camera problem I mention in frustration isn't the camera but me the operator having the problem. Stinkin' complicated multi setting camera!! On second thought, there must be something wrong with the camera, right? Has to be the camera. Of course it's the camera.

But, maybe I should be frustrated more.


----------



## M.J

You're the man, Ray! Nice shooting!


----------



## philly

Good shooting Ray.
Philly


----------



## richblades

Wow Ray, thats good stuff right there


----------



## rockslinger

*Way to go Ray, great shooting!*


----------



## Jim Williams

That's some pretty amazing shooting Ray! Very well done!


----------



## Charles

I am getting ZIP on that video by Rayshot ... just a lot of scrambled color ... even when I try to watch it on Youtube. Any ideas what is going on?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## KennyCannon

good job Ray. Nice shooting bud!


----------



## pop shot

here's my entry. expert class, i guess. 95 points. hope it doesn't stand! I'm posting a score for you guys to chase! any questions bout the range, see my verification video. kinda frustrating with the neighbor talking to me and the goat and dog trying to play with me/make me walk them.






pop


----------



## Rayshot

To Popshot, Three things... ok four.

1) Great shooting especially with the distractions. Goats, dogs, a woman in the background, and a fluttering target!

2) you will definitely be moving up to the Pro with the way you shoot

3) The goat makes me laugh.

4) maybe you should be tied for top spot with the fluttering target and distractions. I am impressed.


----------



## Beanflip

Rayshot said:


> My Entry for May, Pro division I guess since I can't say I always expect 4 or 5 bulls. SCORE; 100
> 
> Ok, one confession the camera problem I mention in frustration isn't the camera but me the operator having the problem. Stinkin' complicated multi setting camera!! On second thought, there must be something wrong with the camera, right? Has to be the camera. Of course it's the camera.
> 
> But, maybe I should be frustrated more.


 Nice job Ray. Way to shoot well in spite of your video frustrations.


----------



## pop shot

Ray- thanks, it's the polar opposite of your situation, totally silent, all business 1,2,3,4,5 =100pts in the bank. And yeah, the goat's hilarious. You should see him and the dog chase each other around.


----------



## Beanflip

pop shot said:


> here's my entry. expert class, i guess. 95 points. hope it doesn't stand! I'm posting a score for you guys to chase! any questions bout the range, see my verification video. kinda frustrating with the neighbor talking to me and the goat and dog trying to play with me/make me walk them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pop


 Great shooting Pop.


----------



## Beanflip

I don't know how long these efforts took but you guys are making it look easy.


----------



## pop shot

Beanflip said:


> I don't know how long these efforts took but you guys are making it look easy.


C'mon, you know you got 100, I wanna see a shootout


----------



## Charles

Man, you guys are setting a pretty high standard!!!! I think I should be in the sub-sub-sub beginners class. GREAT shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> I don't know how long these efforts took but you guys are making it look easy.


*The reality.*

*First target-95)* I have the camera running on my first just in case a good score and the first is to get my mind into the game.

*Second ?) * Had a sun spot in my eyes from looking at sun while moving the camera into a tree shadow. Shot anyway since I already had the fresh target and distance on film and didn't want to film me waiting for the sun spot to go away. Ended up shooting 6 shots in my distraction/frustration.

*Third 100)*

What I want to do is like a real tournament get ready and use the first target. That will be my objective in the future. This tourney will help me to use the camera regularly. It would be great if we could do first filmed target for the tourney. That would be a real test.


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> What I want to do is like a real tournament get ready and use the first target. That will be my objective in the future. This tourney will help me to use the camera regularly. It would be great if we could do first filmed target for the tourney. That would be a real test.


I should have done that! The first 5 shots of the day on Tuesday got me a score of 95, even on my artifically small bullseye. I didn't even have the camera outside yet because I thought I would need some warmup. It took a few more attempts to get back to a 90. I just can't seem to hold focus long enough to get five shots more or less in one hole like you did in your entry.

Great shooting, Pop! Goat mojo







What slingshot/ bands are you using?


----------



## KennyCannon

ok here's my entry. I shot it twice. The first time my double tapped my camera and shut it off. The second time is the video you see.

Slingshot - WRP. Bands - TB Gold, 3/4 inch straight, 10 inches. Pouch - Pigskin Double Cupped from Gary Flatband Miller.

Both were the same score.

Pro Division - 100.






Heres the image of the outer most shot in the group to prove it cut the line.


----------



## KennyCannon

Rayshot said:


> It would be great if we could do first filmed target for the tourney. That would be a real test.


I agree.


----------



## Rayshot

KennyCannon said:


> It would be great if we could do first filmed target for the tourney. That would be a real test.


I agree.
[/quote]

Perhaps MJ will establish that at least the Pro division will have a person's first filmed target as their score for the month. I believe we have a group that will be true to the honor system.


----------



## Rayshot

Oh yeah. Great shooting guys!


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> It would be great if we could do first filmed target for the tourney. That would be a real test.


I agree.
[/quote]

Perhaps MJ will establish that at least the Pro division will have a person's first filmed target as their score for the month. I believe we have a group that will be true to the honor system.
[/quote]That's what I was thinking. If anything like that were to be implimented it would be strictly for the top class.


----------



## Rapier

Now I'm going to have to 'borrow' a camera from somewhere. I'm sure one of me mates has one... hmm


----------



## philly

Here is my entry in the Pro division with a score of 100. I have included a photo showing the outside most shot within a group of four of the five shots to show that the shot cut the line.


----------



## pop shot

I wish i had a narrator. nice shooting, philly


----------



## philly

pop shot said:


> I wish i had a narrator. nice shooting, philly


Thanks Pop, it is great having two shooters in the same house, Kenny and I compete daily, keeps us sharp.
Philly


----------



## pop shot

philly said:


> I wish i had a narrator. nice shooting, philly


Thanks Pop, it is great having two shooters in the same house, Kenny and I compete daily, keeps us sharp.
Philly
[/quote]
that's awesome. i wish i could shoot with my gramps.


----------



## philly

pop shot said:


> here's my entry. expert class, i guess. 95 points. hope it doesn't stand! I'm posting a score for you guys to chase! any questions bout the range, see my verification video. kinda frustrating with the neighbor talking to me and the goat and dog trying to play with me/make me walk them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pop


Great shooting man, considering the distractions and moving target that's amazing.
Love the goat.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck

Philly,

Shooting as expected, I see! Excellent job... now my 7yr old daughter needs to learn some patience so she can record my shooting with out being disctracted







... until then I will have to rely on my tri-pod...

I am going to try to squeeze a session this week end...

LGD


----------



## philly

lightgeoduck said:


> Philly,
> 
> Shooting as expected, I see! Excellent job... now my 7yr old daughter needs to learn some patience so she can record my shooting with out being disctracted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... until then I will have to rely on my tri-pod...
> 
> I am going to try to squeeze a session this week end...
> 
> LGD


Thanks, good to see you back Greg.
Phil


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Hey Guys,
Here's my entry for the novice class. Shooting at an A4 sheet of paper from 33ft (10 meters) with single TBG 25/20mm taper with 9.5mm steel on one of the nicest possible days ever.

Score: 5 pts (5 hits).

To be as fair as possible, I just shot these shots cold - the A4 sheet was pretty easy to hit, but it's going to get tougher when we start folding it, I'm certain of that!
If I make it through to round 3, I'll be shooting in the Vietnamese countryside, so that'll be a VAST change of scenery from my messy West Australian backyard! haha

Anyway, here's the video.


----------



## Charles

Good shooting ... looks like the pattern from a full auto burst .... gradually creeping up ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Thanks Charles - truth is the first shot landed high, 2nd low, then it crept to the centreish.


----------



## richblades

good stuff right there.
Looks like I better get to practicing to make it into the second round with ya.
I love to compete at anything but shooting and making holes is an all time favorite.


----------



## Flatband

We had our NY Metro shoot in Long Island today (Saturday May19th). We made copies of the Slingshot Forum Target and 3 of us who hadn't shot the target yet gave it a go. The video is below and the results were: Peresh-Pro Division-85 points
Flatband-Pro Division-70 points
CVArcher-Pro Division-60 points. Lot of fun!





 Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck

Flatband said:


> We had our NY Metro shoot in Long Island today (Saturday May19th). We made copies of the Slingshot Forum Target and 3 of us who hadn't shot the target yet gave it a go. The video is below and the results were: Peresh-Pro Division-85 points
> Flatband-Pro Division-70 points
> CVArcher-Pro Division-60 points. Lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatband


That's some good stuff,,, The next time I am in country, I definitely would love to swing up there one saturday and shoot with you guys!

Well, with out further doo







here is my entry....and obviously this was a single take job







... I added some other stuff of interest (to me at least) so it isn't just a shooting video...

note you can skip straight to the shooting by clicking the lower right portion of the vid.. and a bit back from that point will show my distance verification

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYVbx9jmMBw

I am running under the "Expert" class and though I may not necessarily be an expert, I would like to think I am not a beginner









Thanks

LGD


----------



## Bostradamus

you guys are all good!! i'm in and excited to try too!! 
for beginner, im not ballsy enough to try for expert....yet


----------



## Flatband

Hey, doing good, doing bad, it doesn't matter. We're trying, having fun and competing-COOL!!!!!Flatband


----------



## Beanflip

Here is some open class fun.


----------



## Beanflip

I've shot at the paper a few times. 80 was my best. I am going to follow the rules as they are and try to post one for 100 before the deadline.


----------



## philly

Greg, great vid and good group, move that to the right just a tad and you would be right up there. I shot four vids to get to 100 points, first was a 95. Shot with the gang yesterday on LI and it does make a difference when the camera is on, we all shot good until it was time to record and then the yipstayips took over. Anyway, good shooting, enjoyed the tape.
Philly


----------



## M.J

philly said:


> Greg, great vid and good group, move that to the right just a tad and you would be right up there. I shot four vids to get to 100 points, first was a 95. Shot with the gang yesterday on LI and it does make a difference when the camera is on, we all shot good until it was time to record and then the yipstayips took over. Anyway, good shooting, enjoyed the tape.
> Philly


I've got a bad case of the "yipstayyips" on right now!
Basically taking a break from any kind of real target shooting.


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> Here is some open class fun.


You're the man, Beanflip! I'll give you a pass on the verification because of your history and because you're the first open class entry (it's like how a teacher grades you easier if you volunteer to go first) but you need to verify it on the paper targets for sure.
Also bring back the 'stache!


----------



## Bostradamus

Hrawk said:


> Post your entries here for May 2012. Be sure to include your video and state what division the entry is for.
> 
> *Current Entries and Scores:*
> 
> *NOVICE*
> Richblades - 4
> All Buns Glazing - 5
> 
> *BEGINNER*
> No entries
> 
> *Intermediate*
> LGD - 40pts
> 
> *EXPERT*
> Pop Shot (and John Rambo) - 95
> 
> *PRO*
> M_J - 90pts
> Rayshot - 100pts
> Kenny Cannon - 100pts
> Philly - 100pts
> Peresh - 85pts
> Flatband - 70pts
> CVArcher - 60pts
> 
> *Open*
> Beanflip - 10pts


i wanted to be put in the beginner class, but now that there is an intermediate, please put me down for that!! and the video has to be posted by when??


----------



## M.J

June 7th is the last day. Just post the vid in this topic. Good luck!


----------



## richblades

good shooting beanflip, I can just see me when I can shoot like that..I'll need a bigger hat or bigger head.
I have made me another natural catty from a fallen poplar and as soon as I sand the blood off of it and finish it up and get her banded, I'm goin for my 5 in the paper agani.
Seems it's not just power tools I have to be extra saftey minded about. Did anyone know how easy is it is to cut into a digit with a coping saw?.
whoopsie!!


----------



## M.J

Here's an entry from my wife, Jodi







. She's entering in the Novice class.
Slingshot is a little natural from Crazy Mike with a Flatband double-cup pouch. Score: 4





Edit: Moving Jodi's entry to the Beginner class. Her score is 25.


----------



## Hrawk

Great shooting Mrs MJ !


----------



## Rayshot

That is great that she did the video entry. Maybe it is a mixed up memory but I thought the Mrs didn't have anything/interest to do with slingshots.

One of my favorite entries because the Mrs joined you.


----------



## philly

A family that shoots together........ When is the little guy going to post his Mike? Nicely done Mom.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck

Way Cool M_J... becareful though... in no time she might run circles around you , and you end up having to be called Mr. Jodi







(i kid, I kid)


----------



## M.J

lightgeoduck said:


> Way Cool M_J... becareful though... in no time she might run circles around you , and you end up having to be called Mr. Jodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i kid, I kid)


I'll have to keep her working all day so I can continue to stay home and practice!


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> That is great that she did the video entry. Maybe it is a mixed up memory but I thought the Mrs didn't have anything/interest to do with slingshots.
> 
> One of my favorite entries because the Mrs joined you.


She's shot about as many total rounds in her life as I do in an average day but she's more into it lately.


----------



## Beanflip

Great fun. Thanks for joining us Jodi. I'm sure M_J enjoyed having you share in his passion for the sport.


lightgeoduck said:


> Way Cool M_J... becareful though... in no time she might run circles around you , and you end up having to be called Mr. Jodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i kid, I kid)


 Good stuff Duck. It's good to have you back. I liked your video.


----------



## richblades

oh boy now I can show my wife Jodi's great shooting and see if I can get her to do a vid.
Man this is fun.
I told her my latest gathering of treeforks were still to green to really do much with yet or I would make her a left handed shooter.
I woke up this morning and was looking for the new forks to do a little sanding on and they were gone.
Seems she put them in the food dehydrater overnight.
LOL, they seem dry as a bone, so time to make her one up.
I told ya I married up!


----------



## KennyCannon

Good shooting...and the Flatband double cupped pouch...I like it! I asked my wife to shoot and she only agreed to do it if I was the target so that ended that.


----------



## M.J

Here's my first enteries for the Open class:
9 points-





11 points-


----------



## Flatband

JODI GIRL!!! Rockin and rollin! You go get em girl! Now I asked my wife to shoot and she said, I'll make the Lasagna,I'll do the laundry,but I ain't shooting a slingshot. ( Typical Old school Italian Girl!!! ) Whatchagonnado?







Flatband


----------



## richblades

Incredible shooting mj, well it is to me at least


----------



## pop shot

Open entry- just had to enter this, it was with my chained natural and 5/8" steel. Killer combo for 9 pts


----------



## M.J

Chains and 5/8" steel is bad ass!
I can't see anything in the mirror. For anything other than the card cut I think the camera behind the shooter works ok and even then you can do a before and after of the card.
Thanks for the entry!


----------



## richblades

My entry for the beginner class using the new fuzzy fork.
I didn't like the finish that I put on this natural fork so I wrapped it in jute and lacquered it with some spray.
It has a great grip.
And I just got a set of tex shooters bands and I am very happy with them and recommend them to everyone.


----------



## Bruno529

M_J said:


> June 7th is the last day. Just post the vid in this topic. Good luck!


I'm confused, if June 7th is the last day how did Buns win the novice already. ???

Nevermind, I read the rules.....completely...that always helps....I was entering beginner's class anyway.

Watch out beginners, I've got 60 on video, though improperly shot. I put the camera on the catch box after showing the target and you could see me shooting and come back and show the sheet, but I think I can at least duplicate that score by June 7th (video correctly shot). Bring it !! (Inappropriate trash talk







)


----------



## pop shot

M_J said:


> Chains and 5/8" steel is bad ass!
> I can't see anything in the mirror. For anything other than the card cut I think the camera behind the shooter works ok and even then you can do a before and after of the card.
> Thanks for the entry!


 ya, the mirror is a lil off, I tippy toed to get the top of my head in view at one point. It's out scored anyway. I'll do more, I was just excited about that one, no aim, just fling!


----------



## Beanflip

Good shooting guys. Keep it up.


----------



## pop shot

12 pts open entry on a tsp


----------



## pop shot

I gotta measure that spoon, I found a smaller one.


----------



## Beanflip

Good job Pop!


----------



## pop shot

spoon compare
http://youtu.be/U_Hz4DXmzaI


----------



## M.J

4 hits on the teaspoon, 12pts.


----------



## pop shot

On to five, then.


----------



## M.J

pop shot said:


> On to five, then.


It would seem so!
I have no trouble with hitting the quarters until the camera goes on


----------



## pop shot

the quarters are such a pain to setup. i hit a marble + quarter the other day, it was already outscored by 5 cans on end. it takes alot of concentration to shift focus to different targets. i really like the open class.


----------



## M.J

pop shot said:


> the quarters are such a pain to setup. i hit a marble + quarter the other day, it was already outscored by 5 cans on end. it takes alot of concentration to shift focus to different targets. i really like the open class.


I have a piece of paracord strung across my catchbox. I cut small strips of duct tape and wrap one end around the 'cord and let the other end hang down and stick the quarter to it. Same with marbles.
Glad you're diggin' it!


----------



## catburn

Distance verification posted. Log to porch 33ft.


----------



## catburn

catburn said:


> Distance verification posted. Log to porch 33ft.


Looked at front and back. 2 tens, 2 fifteens, 1 twenty. 70 intermediate


----------



## pop shot

Nice groups man!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Nicely Done Catburn! Looks like I gotta get my game on next month


----------



## lightgeoduck

pop shot said:


> the quarters are such a pain to setup. i hit a marble + quarter the other day, it was already outscored by 5 cans on end. it takes alot of concentration to shift focus to different targets. i really like the open class.


If you have the resources... try soldering a wire to the back of the quarter. It takes some work to get it to stick, the key is to sand and rough the quarter.

I am just waiting for the weekend to do an open class.. I have been practicing with a quarter, I don't hit it too often, but miss real close. Hopefully straining on the quarter will give me a perfect score with a spoon









LGD


----------



## pop shot

For 13, on my lunch break


----------



## pop shot

i need to tape the scoring values on the back of my catchbox.


----------



## catburn

If it were horseshoes or hand grenades, we'd be in business. As it stands, 4 pts.


----------



## Beanflip

Nice try Catburn. Keep it up. More more more!


----------



## catburn

I think my camera sends out distortion waves towards the targets. I'll certainly keep after it. I've been a close range, basement shooter up till very recently. I'm really digging the fresh air and open space.


----------



## Beanflip

catburn said:


> I think my camera sends out distortion waves towards the targets. I'll certainly keep after it. I've been a close range, basement shooter up till very recently. I'm really digging the fresh air and open space.


 My camera does the same thing!


----------



## Beanflip

Here's my fail. Hey, failure is just a step on the way to success.


----------



## catburn

Beanflip said:


> Here's my fail. Hey, failure is just a step on the way to success.


A valiant effort. I am particularly enamored with your catch box. It sounds like the beginning of Rube Goldberg Machine.


----------



## Beanflip

Even a great hit isn't a cut.


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> View attachment 20693
> Even a great hit isn't a cut.


I did the same thing the other day. Hit a marble, a quarter and hit but did not cut a card.
Stupid rules ...


----------



## Beanflip

Ya, where is that rule guy?







I think I'll try a card of a different type material.


----------



## pop shot

What's the sticker for


----------



## bullseyeben!

Alright chaps, firstly, great shooting from every other member seen so far! Been working 6day weeks lately, and got me 3mth old lil fella to obey lol so sorry I havent been more active in this great tourney..
Also some know, I dont own a PC, let alone a printer, so its hard for me to print out the official targets, anyhow, its all about fun so heres my first entry in open class, verification video also posted...was going to show spoon hits, but by the time i verified distance yayaya it was too dark to really see the hits, so heres the first visible entry, more to come... cheers lads..
Ok forgot to copy url, vid up in 2mins....will edit it in....


----------



## bullseyeben!

Charles said:


> I printed mine with no scaling. The 20 point ring is 2 inches. That black dot in the middle is about 3/8 of an inch.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


yea that...is that right?


----------



## Beanflip

pop shot said:


> What's the sticker for


 To see the edge and focus. You know, " aim small."


----------



## pop shot

bullseyeben! said:


> I printed mine with no scaling. The 20 point ring is 2 inches. That black dot in the middle is about 3/8 of an inch.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


yea that...is that right?[/quote]
Yes


----------



## lightgeoduck

OK here is my open class enteries, my distance varification vid was posted in pop shots distance verification thread

my first attempt was 2/5 spoon hits






PLEASE look at this next attempt with an eagle eye. I really believe my second shot was a graze making the total a 3/5 spoon hit.. if you disagree I am fine with taking the original 2/5,,,

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs7TjrlGzps

This was fun and want to do more in the future... this makes my can targets look like drums









LGD


----------



## M.J

Man, that was the lightest of grazes on that second shot but it clearly sounded different from a miss.


----------



## Beanflip

lightgeoduck said:


> OK here is my open class enteries, my distance varification vid was posted in pop shots distance verification thread
> 
> my first attempt was 2/5 spoon hits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE look at this next attempt with an eagle eye. I really believe my second shot was a graze making the total a 3/5 spoon hit.. if you disagree I am fine with taking the original 2/5,,,
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs7TjrlGzps
> 
> This was fun and want to do more in the future... this makes my can targets look like drums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD


 Great job shooting Duck! I really like your mirror set up. Easy viewing. Sounded like three hits to me also.


----------



## pop shot

3 hits, and goes to show the benefit of setting up the mirror- the camera is closer to the action that counts.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Thanks guys for confirming that I wasn't crazy











pop shot said:


> 3 hits, and goes to show the benefit of setting up the mirror- the camera is closer to the action that counts.


Yeah, when I saw you do it, I thought it was a great idea. I also discovered the reason I was sucking in the past wen shooting on cam. I think it was because previously the cam was set up behind me, and I have this quirk with people being behind me, at restaurants I have to sit against the wall facing the entrance and at movie theaters and such I have to sit in the back









Oops I think I recomfirmed that I was crazy : P


----------



## pop shot

You do time or something?


----------



## pop shot

I've started to hate spoons.





Now I love them





15 points.


----------



## lightgeoduck

pop shot said:


> You do time or something?


Or something.


----------



## bullseyeben!

I seem to be still on 8pts?.. if I'm missing something speak up judges :'( I thought I had 10


----------



## pop shot

It's just not updated, put it in the text of your post


----------



## bullseyeben!

Lol cheers mate, yea I'm just board, a bit cold, only got one stubbie left....
Good news, got some targets finally printed...gonna be a fun lil tourney, cheers mate


----------



## Rayshot

I can't be positive that I hit the handle on one shot but the way the spoon reacted makes me think it did. And that I didn't have but only a few dents on it made me think that the handle shot may be true.

Therefore; Pro div Open- 12 points


----------



## M.J

Just one Open division, Ray. Paper targets have the different classes.
Good shooting!
Edit: that's five hits, man. Handle or spoon is all the same to me.


----------



## Rayshot

Open class- 5 bottle caps, 3 hits 12 pts. Grrrrr Oh yeah in the vid I say 15 but I know the total is 12


----------



## Rayshot

Open class 5 caps and not sure about definite hits. Analyzing the vid I can tell for sure 3 and 4 are hits but not sure if hits 1 and 2 are the cap or the suspending tape. I could tell when shooting if it is the tape at least it would make the hit just above the cap.

So it is 8, 12 or 16.

Anyway it is fun. I will work on 5 hits with a method of positive hit identification.


----------



## Flatband

Great shooting Ray! Definite 4 for sure Bud! Right on the caps -no tape hits. COOL!!!! Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben!

Great shooting Ray...


----------



## catburn

Excellent efforts all around. My poor teaspoon was beaten and battered today, but alas, only four of five.




Open 12pts. teaspoon, if there are no objections to extra shots. I was sure this clip would end up on the cutting room floor when I hit all 5, but never got 5-5. Tomorrow, mayhap.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Fine shooting mate..


----------



## Rayshot

bullseyeben! said:


> Fine shooting mate..


Agreed. Good shooting Catburn. That fifth one can be allusive.


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> Excellent efforts all around. My poor teaspoon was beaten and battered today, but alas, only four of five.
> Open 12pts. teaspoon, if there are no objections to extra shots. I was sure this clip would end up on the cutting room floor when I hit all 5, but never got 5-5. Tomorrow, mayhap.


Nice job, man! I hope that the drive to compete has contributed to your fine shooting.


----------



## Rayshot

Funny MJ! I know it seems weird, like running two feet makes a difference.

I was running because I was worried the camera's battery would die mid shooting. It was red and the battery on this one is small and I have lost entries due to the battery dying on me.


----------



## pop shot

Chasing Rayshot.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Some bloody good shots there....


----------



## lightgeoduck

This is a nice turnout ! Excellent job guys.. Let's se how this weekend goes for me


----------



## Beanflip

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KxfYj4gYY4


----------



## M.J

Good shooting! The inside of my catchbox is covered in shattered marbles, your way is better


----------



## catburn

Damaged some cards today, but no points.




(Not an exciting video)


----------



## pop shot

Definitely safer than shooting steel at 5/8" steel. Steel wins


----------



## Bostradamus

OK, here's my entry.. i feel like i could do better, but time's running out, so here it is... i'm entering under the beginner class...


----------



## lightgeoduck

@Bokennedy: Good shooting bro, the way you are set up, you will be hitting bulls in no time.. keep it up.

@Beanflip: Great shooting, and I always enjoy your vids, but next time you gotta where this:


----------



## richblades

Good shooting Bo.
Man this stuff is fun, and I am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Bostradamus

thanks guys!! i'm looking forward to the next one too!!


----------



## Bostradamus

posting this video for Kipken in the intermediate class...


----------



## catburn

BoKennedy said:


> posting this video for Kipken in the intermediate class...


That was a real nail biter for me. Rooting for and against at the same time. Nice shooting.


----------



## Kipken

BoKennedy said:


> posting this video for Kipken in the intermediate class...


60 points, not my best work, but the best I could do that day... Thanks son for posting for me...
Kip/Dad...


----------



## catburn

Hitting cards and cutting cards are two different animals. I think I need a bit more oomph. Maybe this evening.




Last entry for May tourney. 12 pts.


----------

